# Co-parenting counseling



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Alright everyone! Well, we didn't end up meeting in person because what we could talk about we did in email (happy about that since I'm doing nc). Part of the convo was about co-parenting and my H said that he wanted to figure out a specific schedule, blah blah blah. Well, I responded that I believe it would be the best decision for us to attend co-parenting counseling. He agreed! (huge shock). Then he went with the person I suggested! Don't know when we will begin it, but it's gonna get us in the same room with a counselor. Opinions? Is this a light at the end of the tunnel or has this not worked for others?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Doing the couseling should be helpful. Do you have a idea of the kind of schedule you want?


----------



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Doing the couseling should be helpful. Do you have a idea of the kind of schedule you want?


We already have the schedule set and everything. We've been separated since the end of October. I suggested co-parenting counseling because I want to reconcile. You think this is a step toward that direction?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

separated2000 said:


> We already have the schedule set and everything. We've been separated since the end of October. I suggested co-parenting counseling because I want to reconcile. You think this is a step toward that direction?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know what "co-parenting" councilling is officially, but I do know I went to councilling with my stbx which quickly became about co-parenting when he said thats why he came... and it was a whole lot of "how do we split amicably for the kids". Could it be good? Depending on why you split, it could open up communication.. but Id go into it knowing that if you state its for the sake of co-parenting, the councillor WILL concentrate on how to make things work seperately, not together. Its not easy to listen to if your going in with another purpose.


----------

